# Venison and goose pastrami



## ctonello (Dec 23, 2014)

I really wanted to try and make pastrami and I had a few deer roasts and goose breasts so I figured why not? I've never made pastrami before so hopefully it turns out well. So here it goes. I started with this brine :

1 gal water 
1 heap tb pink salt
1 cup kosher salt 
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 tbsp each garlic powder and onion powder
2 1/2 tbsp pickling spice

Boiled it 20 mins then let cool. I cured the meat for 6 days, next time I'd cure longer, it was fully cured but was bare minimum curing time. 
I then coated the meat with pickling spices and onion/garlic powder and set into smoker over night (temp outside was around 0°C).












image.jpg



__ ctonello
__ Dec 23, 2014






Here is my frankensmoker or smokenstein haven't decided its name yet. 













image.jpg



__ ctonello
__ Dec 23, 2014






Next post is smoking day.


----------



## ctonello (Dec 23, 2014)

Smoking day was today. 
815: Started smoker at 140 to further form pellicle. 
845: Start smoke with apple pellets in amnps. Smoker at 225-235.
1050: Thickest roast at 148°. Wow that was fast! Pulled and put into a roasting pan with wire rack in the  bottom. Filled bottom of the pan with 4 cups beef stock. Into the oven at 250°.













image.jpg



__ ctonello
__ Dec 23, 2014






I plan to steam for 2 hours. Will update when finished.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 23, 2014)

Let me know how you like the recipe. 
I am smoking a pastrami today. 
I made corned venison about two weeks ago and it turned out great. 
I had a venison ham with the bone in weighs ten pounds. 
I have two more hours to go. Although I have seen the steaming process I decide not to do it. 
If I like it I will post the process. 
Happy smoking


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 23, 2014)

I was looking at your temps and time. I was going for around a pound an hour. Want 165 degrees and was tod that should allow enough smoke to penetrate it. 
I used a remote probe that I can monitor through the process. 
I started out at 225 but the temp was causing the meat temp to rise too fast. Long story short I ended up throttling down to 185-190 or so. 
Going with a maple wood. 
I am at 140 degrees right now. Two hours to go.


----------



## ctonello (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is the final sliced product:












image.jpg



__ ctonello
__ Dec 23, 2014






It is very tasty, definitly should not have sliced it with family members near as they are almost as fast at eating as I am slicing. Like I mentioned before next time I would cure longer to hopefully get some more flavor into it.  Definitely a good start and I took detailed notes so it can only improve from here. Thanks for looking.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice job, looks excellent.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 25, 2014)

<Chuckles> Yep thats what you get for showing off, they all loved it too!

Looks like a great job on that pastrami.

Congrats.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2014)

So amazing to see! I have only made octopus pastrami, and am thus impressed with your doings! Merry Christmas! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF8312.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2014


















DSCF8307.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2014


















DSCF8304.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 25, 2014


----------



## ctonello (Dec 25, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Nice job, looks excellent.



Thanks a lot it was worth the wait. 




Foamheart said:


> Yep thats what you get for showing off, they all loved it too!
> 
> Looks like a great job on that pastrami.
> 
> Congrats.


Yep next time I will slice with no spectators. Thanks. 




Leah Elisheva said:


> So amazing to see! I have only made octopus pastrami, and am thus impressed with your doings! Merry Christmas! Cheers! - Leah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that looks good probably tasted  even better nice job!


----------

